# Trading in a car - garage doesn't use RF105 form



## zag (21 Feb 2007)

Does anyone knoe the correct story regarding what the paperwork exchange surrounding a trade in to a dealer and buying another second hand car ?

I have looked at the Oasis site and it's clear and unclear at the same time.

They say - "If you sell your vehicle to a motor dealer, you have to complete a form RF 105, which is available from the motor dealer. The completed form should be returned to the Vehicle Registration Unit of the Department of Environment, Heritage and Local Government, while the Vehicle Licensing Certificate and Vehicle Registration Certificates are given to the motor dealer."

It doesn't say whether you post it, or whether you sign it and give it back to the dealer and let him post it.  It also doesn't say whether this is an absolute requirement or whether it is optional.  It looks absolute ("you have to") to me I guess.

Anyway, the reason for the post is that in a recent transaction with a dealer (non-SIMI) we exchanged the Vehicle Registration Certs and that was all.  I asked about RF105 (having read it on Oasis) and that was greeted with a resounding "oh, we don't do those here, we'll just fill out these forms and bob's your uncle."  Since I didn't have the Oasis stuff in front of me at the time I thought *perhaps* I had mis-read it.  I got a receipt for the vehicle complete with Chassis number, etc . . .  I also made sure I got photocopies of the signed & dated registration certs for both vehicles.

I guess I am wondering whether the dealer was either up to some sort of wheeze or maybe he was just reselling the car already and didn't want/need it processed through the RF105 system.  If there was an online version of the form I could have printed it out and brought it up, but Oasis simply said the dealer would give it to me and when he didn't we were already most of the way through the transaction, the insurance had been transferred, etc . . . so  I assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that this was the way things worked.

z


----------



## Billo (26 Feb 2007)

RF105 is a change of ownership form. So the dealer IMHO does not complete this form until he can get a buyer for the car being traded in. Otherwise ,he would only be changing ownership into his own name, and changing ownership again when he sells the car. 
In the past I do not remember getting any RF105 forms from the dealer, but things worked out OK. 
This is just my own personal view. 

Rgds
Billo.


----------



## Sloppy (26 Feb 2007)

No that's wrong. You should definitely get an RF105 form filled in. It transfers ownership from you to the dealer without putting his name in the book as an additional owner. You are liable for any civil fines, speeding and parking especially until it's out of your name. The only reason he doesn't want to fill it in and send it off is if he is not putting it through the books. Go to your local tax office, get an RF105, fill it in, and go back to him and get him to sign it and fill in his dealer code. If he is being uncooperative or tells you the car is sold and the book has been already sent off in a new owners name, give it a week or so and call the Dept of Environment in Shannon, ask for enquiries, and verify that it has been taken out of your name. Keep on top of it, if it is involved in an accident, you could be liable as the registered keeper in addition to the aforementioned fines.


----------

